# How I do my base



## SQUALID (Feb 7, 2010)

Time for a tutorial I've been thinking of doing for a long time now, how I do my base! Not focused on eyes or lips this time. I hope you find it helpful.










1. This is what I'll use.







2. Start off with a clean and moisturized face.







3. Apply concealer wherever you think you need it.







4. Blend the concealer out.







5. Apply a thin layer of foundation.







6. Blot the foundation down with a matte translucent face powder.







7. Apply a bronzer in the hollow of your cheek and in the temple.
Also really lightly put some on your chin, forehead and nose.







8. Apply your blush above the bronzer. I put it on the outer part
of the apple of the cheek and a bit towards my temple.







9. Now I use a shimmery highlighter to give the face even
more volume and life. I focus it on the top of the cheekbones,
but I also put some down the nose and on the chin.







10. Do the brows! I use a dark brown eyeshadow for this.







11. Do your eye make up as preferred. Here I just used a black
eye pencil and some mascara.







12. Lipstick and some gloss on the lips. Done!





Face:

*The Body Shop Moisture Foundation - 01* 
*The Body Shop Concealer Pencil - 01* 
*MAD Minerals Mineral Finishing Powder - Translucent Veil* 
*Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights - Dusk* 
*IsaDora Perfect Powder Rouge - Coral Blossom (04)* 
*MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Soft and Gentle* 
Eyes:

*IsaDora Eyeshadow Palette - Smokey Eyes (56)* 
*IsaDora Inliner Kajal - Indian Black (51)* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash Volume
* 
Lips:

*NYX Round Lipstick - Tea Rose* 
*Maybelline **Superstay Powergloss - Glass Rose (160)* 


​


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 7, 2010)

Great tutorial. TNX !

What did you use on your brows ? Which shadow?


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 7, 2010)

Great tutorial and thanks for posting. Your eyebrows are amazing


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2010)

You have such beautiful skin and thanks so much for taking the time to do this tutorial for us!


----------



## fintia (Feb 7, 2010)

great! your skin is so healthy.. I imagine you use so little foundation!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for the tutorial. Love the look!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

Great tutorial and i love your skin !


----------



## blusherie (Feb 21, 2010)

Great tutorial! I also have the NYX Tea Rose lipstick - it's one of my favorites! You really do have amazing skin!


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

I love your tutorials! FYI, you look like Mila Jovovitch.


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

simple but gorgeous!!! thanks!! and your pretty!!!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 3, 2010)

lovely! and lovin' that NYX lippie on you!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not the only one that noticed how great your eyebrows are. I wish I had the shape to arch them like that!
Thanks for the tute


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

You make it look so simple! I love


----------

